# Recovering from 'pexy



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad to hear everything went well and he's doing ok! Hoping for a speedy and uneventful recovery!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww... feel better Sisko!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Glad Sisko is healing well and best wishes for him to feel better soon.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for the update! Not many get this procedure done and Kai goes in a month or so for his.

Glad he is doing well considering. That is some battle scar eh? But its for the best


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll look forward to hearing about Kai when he has his done and wishing him well. 
I'm grateful for all the information and education on this forum, as it helps so much in making these decisions, and it's a huge comfort to know that lots of caring people have been there at one time or another and are there to support you. 

Thank you Poodle People.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow - that is a long incision! I am glad to hear he is doing so well. Can't wait to see him flying again; he is poetry in motion.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Healing kisses to Sisko! He'll be running around before you know it!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Siskojan said:


> Sisko had his surgery yesterday and is doing pretty well 24 hours later. Poor boy is all a bit dazed and confused about what happened. It is hard for him to sit and he can get comfortable lying down on his side but needs help to ease over or else he hovers in a sphinx pose. He had the belt loop procedure and has an 18cm incision. Mostly he stands next to us with his head and tail down. He went back for a check up today and all is good. He was so happy and excited to go back in there and see his Huff Hospital friends - obviously doesn't have a grudge against anybody there for how he feels today! So far he has only had to wear the cone of shame for a few hours last night. It is a comfy cone and he slept for about 4 hours with it on and since then has not tried to lick his incision, but he is never alone at present and as soon as he starts going there again the cone will reappear.
> 
> He is eating very small frequent meals of canned food or chicken and rice and has burped a time or two. He has some meds for pain, an anti-inflammatory and Pepcid. Has had lots of good big pees and a poop but he has yet to actually drink any water which is strange, but they did pump him full of IV fluids yesterday and as his output is good I guess we'll keep an eye on him and see what happens. He's going back for a check up on Monday. The vet says no stairs or walks. One of us is sleeping on an air mattress downstairs with him, but we did take him slowly around one very short block for a breath of air.
> 
> I'm glad its done and will be even gladder in a few weeks when he's all healed and in the past and can start flying and leaping again.


Poor dude..good to have that behind you. My Stella had a plexy with her spay 2 years ago..she burps alot. Im glad it was done for her. Ill bet you will have to hold him down soon as he will be wanting to fly around way too soon


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope he feels better soon!

The pexy (ehem not plexy  ) leaves a large scar but it does become camouflaged quickly. Henry had his emergency pexy almost exactly 2 years ago and there is hardly any visible scar on his belly.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

We've been having a rough go of it! Poor boy couldn't get rested and stood or paced around for most of Saturday, Saturday night and this morning. If we tried to get him onto the mattress on the floor, he froze like someone playing statues, and attempts to help him down made him cry, so we backed off. He would fall asleep on his feet with his head resting heavy in my hand while his back legs wobbled and trembled. He conked out for an hour here or there, but this afternoon finally seemed to get relaxed and let himself go off into a deep sleep and even stretched out like he normally sleeps. The pain pills are supposed to have a sedative effect but not on him it seems. He only really started drinking this afternoon but his appetite has been good since day 1 and he enjoys his frequent small chicken and rice meals. The result of all his standing is that he gets a pouch of swelling at the lowest point of his ribs, but it redistributes and disappears when he's been lying down. He is peeing well and had some bad poops last night and this morning. He'll see the vet again tomorrow morning. Larry is sleeping downstairs on the air mattress with him tonight and I get the real bed. Thank you everybody for your well wishes.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd try and keep him from standing as much as possible. Henry developed a hematoma from too much standing around when he was healing.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks CM - We don't want any complications. i just left the "boys" downstairs and Sisko was already on his mattress practically snoring. I think he has turned a corner this evening and will likely sleep well tonight as he has some catching up to do. He is a dog who likes his sleep and is usually comatose by 8:30pm.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope he continues to feel better! Lots of healing vibes and positive thoughts to Sisko (and you!).


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Awww poor boy. I'm glad he seems to be doing better. It is so hard knowing they are uncomfortable, but there isn't anything you can do for them.
My girl had her pexy with her spay in December and had a pretty easy recovery. She does burp if she drinks a lot of water... but so do I :bashful: In fact, she was doing it in her agility class last week and the trainer was joking asking her if she had too many beers before class LOL!


----------

